# Chicken and Spaghetti



## inchrisin (Oct 8, 2015)

I'm looking to do a chicken and spaghetti dinner on the cheap.  The chicken will be cut up and cooked and then added into the spaghetti.  I'm stumped on what to make for a sauce.  I immediately jumped to an alfredo sauce, but I want to get some acid in there.  Maybe some olive oil, lemon juice and some herbs? It would be ideal if the sauce was more of a vehicle for the herbs.  Maybe chicken stock and olive oil would work?

What do you all think?


----------



## jennyema (Oct 8, 2015)

What about chicken piccata served over the spaghetti?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 8, 2015)

In Central New York chicken and pasta means Chicken Riggies from Utica, take a look at one of the many "original" recipes! 


The Brooklyn Ragazza: Utica Chicken Riggies (Original, Chef Joe Morelli recipe)

Good luck!


----------



## tenspeed (Oct 8, 2015)

What form of chicken (quarters, split breasts, boneless breasts, etc.)?


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 8, 2015)

Chicken cacciatore.


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 8, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> Chicken cacciatore.



Plus 1 here, was thinking the same thing.


----------



## inchrisin (Oct 8, 2015)

tenspeed said:


> What form of chicken (quarters, split breasts, boneless breasts, etc.)?



I have breast or whole (to be broken down) in the freezer.


----------



## tenspeed (Oct 8, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> Chicken cacciatore.


I have to agree.  You can find a lot of variations of this, including slow cooker versions.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 8, 2015)

I also vote for chicken cacciatore. Here's a lovely version by one of our members: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f15/rochs-chicken-cacciatore-86346.html#post1282848


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 9, 2015)

inchrisin said:


> ...*Maybe some olive oil, lemon juice and some herbs? *It would be ideal if the sauce was more of a vehicle for the herbs.  Maybe chicken stock and olive oil would work?
> 
> What do you all think?




Given your original request, jennyema's suggestion of piccata seems to be a natural.


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 9, 2015)

Andy M. said:


> Given your original request, jennyema's suggestion of piccata seems to be a natural.



I agree...


----------

